# Juddering?



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi people,

I have Acer H5380BD projector hooked up to PC via HDMI. My projector does not support 24 hz at 720p, but at 1080p. I tried many judder/flicker test videos. 24, 25 or 30 videos fps play with horrible judder. I tried all refresh rates including [email protected] hz in ATI control panel but the result is always far from being smooth. Since i watch 1080p mkv movies with 23.976 frame rate mostly, i want to know that if this is normal for material shot in 23.976. 60 fps videos are very smooth. I tried a few movies with panning scenes and i can tell that they judder like hell. Is this normal? And what refresh rate should i set when watching mkv movies in 23.976 fps?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

What software are you playing files with ?


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Jriver Media Center, VLC, MPC-HC or any other player... They are all the same.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Not all the same .... with JRiver go into Tools>Options>Video and experiment with the accelerator and video adjustments...

Also makes a difference what Audio Output Mode you are using...

Also sounds like you need to upgrade your video card...


----------



## rugburner (Sep 4, 2014)

RTS100x5 said:


> Not all the same .... with JRiver go into Tools>Options>Video and experiment with the accelerator and video adjustments...
> 
> Also makes a difference what Audio Output Mode you are using...
> 
> Also sounds like you need to upgrade your video card...


I agree. Had similar issues and while the card was capable of seemingly more difficult tasks, a new card eliminated the issue completely.


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, let me give you more detail:
My GPU is Radeon HD5670. I use madvr (with smooth motion turned on) and the stats are ok, the card can keep up with the sttings i use. No frame drops (except when starting a video). My problem is not somethink like skipping or leg because of high cpu and gpu usage. I have 50 fps and 60 fps judder test videos and they are perfectly normal (those sliding strips in different speeds). But when i try test files with 23.976, 24 or 2.97 fps sliding strips move with horrible judder or flickre or how you call it. I can observe this in real movies when camera pans or a close object moves while the camera is steady. I wonder if this is normal for movies because they are shot in low frame rate. And i want to know if there is something i can do to reduce it. For instance what refresh rate should i set on desktop? My projector supports 720p @50, 60 and 120 hz.

Thanks!


----------

